# Just starting on the IVF/ICSI road in the Midlands - anyone in the same boat?



## brummieivf (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I am 28 and husband is 31. We've been trying a little over a year. Had initial bloods done at 21 days - all normal. DH's SA came back with very low concentration of sperm (less and 1x10^6/ml). Second SA scheduled for 18th Feb at BWH, then follow up appointment together to decide the way forward. GP has indicated ICSI is the best option but from the stories I have heard re GP advice, I am not taking that for granted as of yet. I have been pushing for a few months for an HSG but no luck yet - they won't perform one til after my husbands second SA, which I guess makes sense, as if there are no swimmers to get through, it doesn't matter if I am blocked or not! We have been told that based on the first SA, it is HIGHLY unlikely we will get pregnant naturally - in the GPs words, 'a count that low, is definitely not a blip'  

Am going through a lot of emotions at the moment - have felt devastated/resigned/hopeful/angry, the works...particularly bad when I am on my own, and my husband is not the best at expressing his feelings. Alongside this I have 2 very good friends, Mother In Law and my sister who know what is going on...they are all nice, but relentlessly practical and upbeat, whilst also trying very hard to avoid the subject. All of them have said they won't bring it up unless I do first, which I guess is thoughtful in a way, but actually just makes me feel like some kind of leper whose issues are best hidden away  

Would be lovely to hear from people who are in a similar situation to chat/offer support/wisdom or just generally have a moan with.


----------



## MissV (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi brummieivf

Not in the same boat as you, but just wanted to send a   You will find lots of great support on here to help you along the way. It is very hard at the early stages to just get through the various stages of tests, but once you know what you are dealing with you can come up with a plan. Don't lose heart. I just looked one stage at a time the whole way through - it's the best way to keep your sanity.
Good luck with everything.

MissV
Xxx


----------



## PBAL (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi brummie

Hello. i am not in the same boat as you, currently i am waiting to do my cycle in mid april 15. I live in west mid (brum to be precise) and it would be great to have a chat etc with a local gal. I am happy to support.

Best wishes

Pbal xxxx


----------



## brummieivf (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks MissV, the forum does seem a good source of support.

Pbal- where will you be cycling and where have you used so far? I think we'll be eligible for one try on the NHS then the rest will be up to us, if we get that far. Would be interested to hear your views on the local providers- I am in Brum too- west side, nr Halesowen


----------



## OnlyUs (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi 
I'm just starting the process too and based North of Brum.
Hoping to start in Early April.
Am happy to compare notes.
X


----------



## brummieivf (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi onlyus, what stage are you at? Do you know what course of treatment you'll be following? Are you at MFS of you're north brum?


----------



## OnlyUs (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Brummieivf
I'm having treatment in Derbyshire and based very South staffordshire.
I'm having a womb dye X-ray on Tuesday and partners sperm test is Friday. 
We have to go down the ivf route due to my age so hoping to start process in March or April.
What stage are you at?
onlyUs


----------



## Yoga sammy (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi there I know how you feeling me and my partner been trying for 4 years and be coming up to 5 in May we have a number of treatment on the nhs we did 6 months on clomid no success 3 Iui no success however I did  fall pregnant but miscarriage with 2 weeks in finding out,. we now about to start Ivf I had a break from treatment over the Christmas period as I wanted to enjoy it and also the past month we been try into monitor my cycle before starting the treatment to see if we can do it naturally like we did with the miscarriage I on cd 22 and my period due next weekend. It hard for other to understand especially as my family and friends has children and at the moment my close friend due date was yesterday and also other friend told us at Christmas that she pregnant again with her second after both coming off the pill within 4 months of trying I learn to just smile when I around them and all they can talk about it about the baby and what they need to sort out etc but to be honest I fed up now and feel that it never gonna happen for us and have starting to learn to live our lives childless and being the only couple without children is little hard.


----------

